
VS Code Issue Tracker Meltdown - dustinmoris
https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues
======
dustinmoris
I think we can officially say that the majority of developers have mentally
signed off for the rest of this year and are just going bonkers now. It's
funny, I take it with humour, let's all just have a laugh and be friends!

------
CrazyStat
A guy named Christian complaining about Christmas being offensive to Jews and
a Santa hat being comparable to a swastika?

Smells like a concern troll.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
This was actually taken seriously. How many Christians have actually died for
Christmas as well? Have a fuckin' spine Microsoft.

[https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/87268](https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/87268)

------
kup0
I can't believe Microsoft took it down. Just wow.

Apparently they will bend their will to every troll that strolls by

